
Facebook Will Label Content From State-Controlled Media - stephenhuey
https://about.fb.com/news/2020/06/labeling-state-controlled-media/
======
millsmob
What is the point of this? This is useless at best and dangerous at worst. I
guess nobody from Facebook has ever read Manufacturing Consent...

In many countries, the state media is more accurate and less partisan than the
corporate media. Australia and the US are both good examples of this.

~~~
dbbk
What state media does the US have?

~~~
gdhbcc
NPR for internal consumption, voice of X for external

~~~
jjeaff
NPR is not state funded or controlled. They receive a tiny amount from grants
from organizations that are federally funded amounting to around 2% of their
budget.

Probably a lot less than some of these large private media corps get in
subsidies and tax breaks on both state and federal levels.

~~~
millsmob
This is an interesting point and one could make the argument (based on these
subsidies and tax breaks) that _all_ corporate media in the US is a form of
state media.

The key difference between US corporate media and state media in other
countries being:

* In other countries: the government controls the state media outlets.

* In the United States: the corporate media outlets control the government.

------
bzb3
Nowadays it feels like private media is even more partisan than state
controlled media.

YouTube did the same. This seems like some feelgood thing more than something
practical and useful.

------
thinkingemote
Acceleration continues down the slippery slope many say doesn't exist for
private businesses.

------
jug
Sounds like an elegant solution since they do not need to counter points of
views like Twitter did recently with Trump. But still provides valuable
information.

